# Hauntcon in May



## IshWitch

Anybody going?


HAuNTcon 2007 

May 4-6, 2007 
Hyatt Regency Dearborn 
600 Town Center Drive 
Dearborn, Michigan, USA 48126


----------



## Jon

Ill be there!!!! Are you??????


----------



## IshWitch

I plan on it, make it a dbl function trip and swing up to visit my family who live around 2 hours north.

I was hoping I could meet up with some people from here, Hauntforum and Horrorfind. That would be a blast!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Darn, the kids are still in school, so it looks like we'll have to pass. Is HauntCon only an annual event?


----------



## chubacabra

I'll be there! We'en, yes its annual but it changes cities every year


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Cool, thanks *chubacabra* - maybe I can hit one if it happens over the summer! You guys scare up enough fun for wicked tales (but not too much that you end up in jail) and take lots of pics for us to drool over!


----------



## bodybagging

We will be there doing a FX DEMO and having a booth stop by and say HEY!


----------



## Thedarktomb

I'll be there. I just booked my room at the Hyatt Deerborn.


----------



## darkness

i'd love to but it's a little far for me to travel, definately if it comes closer too maine


----------



## ICKYVICKI

Hell ya! I'm 1 hour north of Dearborn! We should all wear our Halloween Forum shirts so we can recognize each other! Let's pick a day and time to meet!?


----------



## maureenpr

Does anyone know what Hauntcon's schedule is for say, the next 5 years?? Are they only a once-a-year convention?? Have they ever been to Florida??


----------



## chubacabra

They only make the schedule a year in advance because they venue changes every year and it is only once a year. So far they have been in North Carolina, Texas, and Colorado


----------



## zeenon

When do they normally release the education schedule for Fri/Sat/Sun? I'm interested in seeing what classes they have in 2007.

Z


----------



## Lynn

I want to plan it...... Will just depend on MONEY, and TIME.
I hope to make it.


----------



## IshWitch

I may only be able to hit one day. Anybody know how much it is to get in for just a day?
I don't think I will be able to get enough time off to do the whole weekend AND spend some quality time with my family. If I flew in Saturday AM and had my sister pick me up and we hit there and then we could head home that night.


----------



## IshWitch

ICKYVICKI said:


> Hell ya! I'm 1 hour north of Dearborn! We should all wear our Halloween Forum shirts so we can recognize each other! Let's pick a day and time to meet!?


I'm from Caro, where are you from?


----------



## ScareTacticzMissie

I will be there, looking foward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Jon

I will be wearing my halloween forum t-shirt for sure!!! Also, if you see anyone with a chainsaw, that may be me. lol. I will be doing an ice carving of hte hauntcon logo for the halloween ball. I cant wait for hauntcon!! Im excited!!!! Ohh before i forget, whoever has some good halloween dessert recipes, make sure you enter the dessert contest. Ill be a judge so i cant wait to see and try some delicious desserts.


----------



## IshWitch

If I could, I'd make cat poop cookies for it!
Yummy with coffee!


----------



## Jon

they sound really yummy!! lol. I can already taste it in my mouth. Cat poop cookies. Delcious! lol. details of the contest have been posted at hauntcon.com on the main page of updates!!!


----------



## KkrazyKkaren

Hubby and I will be there too!
I am really looking forward to it! 
I'm only an hour away (Toledo area).
I'll be help at different functions!
Can't wait to see everyone!!
~KkrazyKkaren


----------



## IshWitch

Well, I'm getting to go to Michigan, but not until the 9th. Which really sucks 'cuz I wanted to hit Hauntcon so bad. 

But I couldn't work those dates out with my work and my sis's schedule, since she will be out of town to a conference for her work. But I still ended up needing to go to Michigan as soon as possible. My sister is having a lot of trouble taking care of our parents. My mom hasn't been feeling well and is having a more and more difficult time taking care of our step-dad who had a stroke a few years ago. My poor sister is ending up dealing with all of this since I'm in FL and our brother can't seem to find the time. 

It kills me that I was so close yet so far. But oh well. I will make one, make no mistake! That's just how the ball bounces sometimes. And who knows, maybe next year's will be in FL! LOL Wouldn't that just be typical! 

I know everyone is going to have a blast! And I hope to see lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## Lurker

I'll be there!  Was wondering how many of you are dressing up, and do a lot of people usually dress up? Aside from the costume ball I mean...


----------



## Barbarella

I'm going to be there for the first day on Friday- but what's the cost on it? All I can find are prices for the full weekend, or the Friday night haunt tour & social. Anyway I'm pretty psyched, until they have one in Canada, this is the closest it's come to the border!


----------



## Lurker

That is a good question Barbarella! I was also wondering the same thing, but haven't been able to find any other pricing aside from the full weekend price...Does anyone know if there is a single day admission price?


----------



## Barbarella

Whew! Glad I'm not the only one, Lurker. Wish I could get off work for the whole weekend, especially Sunday for the Hearse show. I'll be coming across the border for it, so as long as I can get a ticket at the door, it'll be fine. Though I'll be happy to fill up my Jeep with cheap(er) gas down there!


----------



## Lurker

I know, the hearse show seems like it would be really cool! I tried looking around some more but am thinking we're going to have to pay the full weekend price, I still haven't been able to find anything on a single day admission.

If I knew about the event sooner I would have probably planned the full weekend, or at least 2 days, but I just happened to stumble across it last week - Thank goodness I did!


----------



## chubacabra

They usually have single day tickets at the door, I dont remember the price though


----------



## Lurker

Oo good to know, thanks! So it should be safe then to just buy tickets on the day we go? I was a little worried it might sell out or cost more to buy it on site.


----------



## Lurker

I am wondering about the costume ball at this event. Has anyone ever been before? Any details on it would be greatly appreciated!  I hadn't thought toomuch about going but then I got to thinking and wondered what its like and what to expect.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jon

Lurker, I dont have any idea on how this costume ball will be. I heard its alot of fun though. Im going no matter what especially since ill be carving the hauntcon logo out of ice for the costume ball. I cant wait to see you all there!!! ill be wearing my halloween forum shirt so look out for me!!


----------



## Lurker

I'll be on the look-out for that ice logo Jon! Hopefully I can attend the ball, it sounds like it is going to be really cool and I really want to dress up! Halloween in May, what more can one ask for! 

If there are single day admission tickets cheaper than the full weekend I know I will be able to convince everyone into going to the ball *fingers crossed* otherwise I may have some hardcore persuading to do lol


----------



## Lurker

Sorry to keep posting, I was wondering, do you have to pre-purchase costume ball tickets, or can you buy them the day of the ball? Anyone know


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think you can buy them the day of the ball but they're more expensive.


----------



## KkrazyKkaren

I heard you can buy one day passes also, but I don't know how much - Sorry!
Hubby and I are going to the costume ball! (I'll look for you Jon) We have the 
pre-package deal. Plus we are going to be helping the Motor City Haunt Club,
we'll be running all over the place! LOL I will arrive mid-day Friday.
I am really looking forward to meeting you guys!!!
~KkrazyKkaren


----------



## Lurker

Well the excitement is really approaching now!  I cannot wait! I am going on Saturday, sadly i think no ball for me  However, I am still bringing my costume in the car just in case I can change my friends' minds lol

I hope everyone has a great time! And for all of you traveling, a very safe journey! 

I just thought of something, if there are no 1 day passes, will the full weekend pass be more expensive on site than if I buy them online?


----------



## Barbarella

I'm leaving for Michigan in a few hours...so excited! This is my first hauntcon (wish they'd have one in Toronto!) so I have no idea what to expect but for those going on Sat/Sun, please take loads of pics of the ball and the car show! 
See you guys later today!


----------



## Lurker

Barbarella: HAVE FUN!  I can't wait to hear all about your day! let us know how it was as soon as you can!

I am curious what I have to look forward to tomorrow 

Have fun and drive safe!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

I have to work a double Saturday!!!!!!!! 6:00 AM til 10:30 PM!!!!

Sunday I'll be trying to catch up on laundry, grocery shopping and sleep.

It's a good thing they're paying me well, I was looking forward to going!


----------



## Barbarella

OMG it was freaking AWESOME! You guys are going to have so much fun! I just got back from work, this is the first chance I've had to post, but I regret not being able to go the whole weekend!!!! (Sorry, still excited and no amount of exclamation marks can convey it). Be sure to check out Oak Island's mini-haunt with the claustrophobia area. 

And if you're only going for one day, make sure you know what time the showroom floor closes, because with all the seminars, I only managed to see 2/3 of the area as I didn't keep track of time. That was pretty upsetting since it was my own fault, and we're pretty starved for stuff like this in Canada so I was like a kid in a depraved candy shop. Anyway, hopefully I'll get some pix up tonight. Everyone have fun at the ball!


----------



## IshWitch

I want to know how soon they will announce next year's event site. If all us Floridians flood them with requests, do you think they will be swayed?


----------



## IshWitch

Aaargh, just saw they have Houston posted for '08!

DANG!


----------



## Lurker

Barbarella, I feel your excitement!! I am still pumped up from the event as well! :d It was awesome! Words cannot even express the fun we had!

We went all day Saturday and it was just Fantastic!

I blame my friend for the event being in Texas next year lol As he was joking last week saying something like "If this thing is in Texas next year do you plan on going?!" and then when we go to the event and I saw it was in Texas next year, well I slapped my friend for jinxing it lol


----------



## IshWitch

Oh well, never been to Texas. This'll give me a good reason to go!


----------



## Jon

I had a great time too!! It was amazing!! Lurker, i wish i could have found you. We could have chatted. lol. If you were there on saturday then maybe if you saw anyone wearing a chef coat walking all around the trade floor. That was me. I was also at the ball!! I did the ice carving for it. What did you end up doing there lurker??


----------



## Lurker

Sorry for taking so long to reply! Hmmmm I am trying to think if I saw you or not, sadly I do not remember  I should check my pics and see if I see you in any of them lol

I missed out on the ball  but I bet it was awesome! Also, how did the ice carving go?


----------



## Barbarella

Hey all... well I know I can't wait for the next one (or at least the next one close to Canada!). And I'll definitely be doing the whole weekend package so I can have more time to meet everyone in person! Anyway, I didn't get many pics, but here's a link to them.

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bonebutterfly/my_photos


----------



## Lurker

Those are great pics, thanks so much for sharing them with us! I especially like the one with the "scarecrow". He was so cool! So glad you got to go


----------

